# What is your favorite frog in your collection?



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine are my red galacts. I see all of them everyday, they are not shy at all. I keep red, yellow, orange, and azureus. I just had my first red froglets morph, and at less then a week ootw they are chasing melanos.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm, San Lorenzo sylvatica or Yumbatos imi's, not sure which one...

D


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Orange Terribilis. They sit there like 2 bulldogs waiting to pounce on anything that moves.

John


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I enjoy all of my frogs. However, as of today I find myself watching the yellow terribilis the most. They are such dominating frogs they are kind of amazing to watch.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

frogparty said:


>


What kind of frog is this? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably my aurotaenia. Beautiful, bold, amazing call, and active breeders.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/106953-wide-banded-aurotaenia-photos.html


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Leucs were our first and still our Favs. But, we're huge Tinc fans. We have 11 morphs.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotta be the fine spots leucs or Fants. I see both everyday and love the colors!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


>


Ooooooooo, *drool*.

D


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Ooooooooo, *drool*.
> 
> D


Gotta love those standard Lamasii. I miss mine.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Gotta love those standard Lamasii. I miss mine.


Sirensis. I would live to get a hold of some, PM me if you know anybody.

D


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I know who does!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I enjoy my Salt Creek pumilio trio. In addition to witnessing the breeding activity, the females sometimes wrestle while the male overlooks and calls. Perhaps this represents a subconscious desire of mine to be that male. Perhaps I'm living somewhat vicariously through my frogs. 

However, the probable (and dull) explanation for my favoritism is that they are beside my desk that I work from 30 hours a week...All of the other frogs are probably equally as interesting.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

I love the standards,had them twelve years ago..wish they were more common now ..my fave is a toss up between my Benedicta,or solarte.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

The Solarte orange is spectacular isn't it? If you get froglets hit me up.

D


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nearly the perfect dart frog (IMO)


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> Hmm, San Lorenzo sylvatica ...
> 
> D


...Any pics?


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love all my frogs equally but... My Almirante takes the cake.

Adam


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

This _was_ my favorite frog...unfortunately, I lost her several months back.

F1 'Guarumo' from 08' imports


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine would have to be my zaparo. Very shy but I love there call.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

My green sips , such a sweet looking morph .


----------



## qtrhorse89 (Jun 25, 2012)

My mint terribilis is ranking as my favorite right now. Nothing scares them, they just sit there waiting for food to rain from the heavens.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

The terribilis seem to be popular. I may have to get some..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

My favorite frog happens to be a pair of
Benedict's. just love the way they look. 
Even though I saw my first froglet jumping 
Around in my Cristobal tank and he looks 
amazing.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> Hmm, San Lorenzo sylvatica...
> 
> D





randommind said:


> ...Any pics?


........


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I would have to say that my vanzolini are my favorites, I really like the yellow polk-a-dots on the black. Next in line would have to be my Escudo, specifically the male. He is just so tiny it amazes me every time I look at them.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

As per the post above, my vanzolinii are my favourite, always have been. They were my first frogs and still love watching them, though since I moved house they've been a bit more shy, still my favourite! Female almost has a smiley face on her back.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I love my Varaderos, but I'd have to say my favorite, single frog is this guy...










My little black bassleri male.


----------



## DaysAndDarts (Jan 24, 2012)

My cemetery bastimentos are my favorite, followed by black jeans.


----------



## dgyoung (Jul 16, 2011)

this is my favorite frog a one of a kind luec have you ever seen markings like this one?


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Megophrys nasuta (I'll deviate from the all PDF trend)


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got a new favorite frog, haven't actually got it yet, but they are paid for


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Solarte & Black Jeans.... they're the boldest frogs I've ever had, I love the call, and they look great.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Josh is that one of the moonshine galacs?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

My mints are awesome, but I love my orange basti too.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

These are my favorite-colorful,productive and bold!


----------



## Thickthighs (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine would have to be my green-legged sirensis. they might not be the boldest frogs in the world but they sure do look pretty.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

My favorite are the benedictas, but a close
Second are my cristobals with their froglets. 
They are always out and the male is very vocal. 
Thanks to Shawn. ( great healthy frogs )


----------

